# Brushless Motor - ESC - Torque-Controll / Welche Programmiersprache für Anfänger



## hello (17 Februar 2020)

Hallo liebe Leser,

ich versuche eine *Seilwinde für den Hobbybereich*  zu bauen. Die mechanischen Komponeten sind kein Problem und der  Prototyp steht bereits. Ich bin CNC Fräser und Elektrik und  Programmierung interessiert und begeistert mich schon immer. Leider bin  ich nur Hobby Bastler und gerate bei diesem Projekt an meine Grenzen.  Ich hab versucht mit "normalen" Bau- Industrie- Elektrikern und auch mit  einem Elektro Ing. über mein Problem zu sprechen. Leider hatten die  einen zu wenig Ahnung auf diesem Gebiet und der Ingenieur zuviel  Fachgesimpel für mich. Die Fachkräfte sind in anderen Bereichen tätig  nur um klarzustellen das ich niemanden beleidigen oder diskreditieren  möchte! 

Trotz allem *bräuchte ich bitte jemanden der mir Tips* geben kann wie ich mein Vorhaben doch noch realisieren kann.

Ich werde mich *selbst* einlesen und habe *nicht* vor jemanden zu *nerven*. Ich bräuchte jedoch bitte etwas Starthilfe!

*Zu den Komponeten:*(Datenblättter kann ich liefern)

*MOTOR:
**-  Turnigy 150cc equivalent brushless out runner DC motor*
 *
Spec. 
* Batterie: *14 Zellen / 51.8V 
* RPM: *150kV 
* Max Strom: *190A 
* Watts: *9800W 
* Leerlaufstrom: *51.8V / 5.2A 
* Innenwiderstand: *0,011 Ohm 
* Gewicht: *2530g 
* Der Durchmesser der Welle: *10mm 
* Wicklung: *8T 
* Statorpol: *24 
* Motor Pole: *20 
* Stator - Durchmesser: *101 
* Lamination Tickness: *0.2mm 
* Empfohlene ESC: *250A 14S Kompatibel* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fernbedinung:*
*-  FS- GT5 (FLYSKY)
*
*Transmitter Specs (GT5):*
Model Type: *Car, Boat
*Model memory: *20*
Channels: *6*
RF Range: *2.408-2.475GHz*
Bandwidth: *500KHz*
Bands: *135*
RF Power: *< 20dBm*
Receiving Sensitivity:* -95dBm*
2.4GHz Protocol: *AFHDS 2A*
Modulation Type: *GFSK*
Transfer Method: *FHSS*
Channel Resolution: *4096 steps*
Channel Delay: *<15ms*
Low voltage alarm: *AA batteries <4.4V, 2S lithium battery <7.4V*
Data Output: *None*
Charging port: *None*
Antenna: *26mm*
Input power: *None*
Display: *NTN semi-permeable, segment screen, VA52.5 x 34mm LCD white backlight*
Online Update: *N/A*
Range (No ground interference):* > 200m*
Working current: *100~120mA*
Channel Data Parameters: *Median: 1500us, Range: 900~2100us*
Weight: *296g*
Certification: *CE, FCC ID: N4ZGT500*



*Receiver Specs (GT5 receiver):*
Channels:* 6*
RF Range: *2.408-2.475 GHz*
RF Channel: *135*
RX sensitivity: *-92dBm*
2.4GHz system: *AFHDS 2A*
Modulation type: *GFSK*
Data output: *PWM*
Power input: *4.0 ~ 8.4 VDC*
Weight: *7.65g*
Size: *29 x 22 x 16mm*
Certificate: *CE, FCC ID: N4ZBS600

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Regler:*
*- 250A HV ESC (60v 6-14S OPTO)
*
*Specs:* 
 Max Cont Strom: *250A* 
 Max Burst Strom: *275A* 
 BEC: *N / A (OPTO)* 
 LiPo: *6 ~ 14S* 
 NiMH: *18 ~ 42cells* 
 Gewicht: *456grams* 
 Max RPM (2-polig): *200,000rpm* 
 Größe: *135 x 77 x 50mm* 
 Motor Stecker: *Weiblich 6mm Kugel* - *Anschluss* 
 Batterie - Stecker: *Nil* 

*Eigenschaften:* 
 Geringer Innenwiderstand 
 Niedrige Betriebstemperatur 
 Übertemperaturschutz 
 funken~~POS=TRUNC Eliminator 
 Hohe Qualität Hexfets (Mosfets) 
*
 Programmiermöglichkeiten:* 
 Akku-Typ: Lixx / Nimh 
 Vorwärts, rückwärts 
 Weicher Start 
 LV Cut off Typ (Ignorieren, Reduce Leistung, Stopp-Motor) 
 LV Cut off Einstellung 
 Zeitliche Koordinierung 
 Switching (8,16kHz) 
 Werkswiederherstellung 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MEIN PROBLEM*
Die realisierung der Steuerung bzw. welche Steuerung ist für Anfänger zu empfehlen

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Anforderung an die Steuerung:*
1. Der Motor soll eine exakte Zugkraft liefern die im Programm voreingestellt wird. Nicht die Drehzahl sondern der Drehmoment ist für mich wichtig!
2. Der Motor soll in 6 Betriebsarten laufen die einfach über die Fernbedinung zu wechseln sind
3. Die Steuerung muss fähig sein im geringen Drehzahl Bereich (drezahl=1U/min Torque=max.) genau und rückelfrei zu arbeiten
4.  Es muss die Möglichkeit gewährleistet sein das der Motor bei  Überschreitung der Zugkraft Schnur ausgibt(die Drehrichtung ändert bzw.  bremst um den konstanten Drehmoment zu erhalten)
5. Auf keinen Fall und zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Zugkraft überschritten wird
6.  die Steuerung fähig ist einen Seilabriß die Seillänge  (Seilposition0-1100meter) und das Ende des Seils zu erkennen im  optimalfall auch die Schnurspannung (Schnur lose-straff)
7. ein Abruch des Aufrollvorgangs problemlos über einen Tastendruck möglich ist
8. Im Programm die Option Stand-by bzw. Idle(1) jederzeit aktiviert/deaktiviert werden kann
9. Themperatur Überwachung / Spannungs Überwachung

*Betriebsmodis:*
(1) Idle
(2) 0-60 Newton
(3) 200 Newton
(4) 400 Newton
(5) 400-1000 Newton (vorgewählt)
(6) Relaease
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mein Problem klar darstellen konnte. 
Einfach formuliert brauche ich eine Drehmoment Steuerung für einen Brushless Motor über Waveforms. 
Eine möglichst einfache, praxisnahe Programmiersprache und ein Board welches fähig ist meine Ströme zu verarbeiten. 
Profesionell würde es wahrscheinlich mit einem SEVCON Controller gelöst vllt. kann mir jmd. eine hobby alternative nennen.
Alles andere versuch ich selbst zu erarbeiten

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!

(Hobby-Projekt!!!)


----------



## RGerlach (18 Februar 2020)

So wie ich die Beschreibung auffasse, soll eine Steuerung an den Sender angekoppelt werden.
Ich habe mich nicht mit dem Flysky-Sender beschäftigt. Hat der Sender Poti-Eingänge und eventuell freie Mischer?

Die Kopplung müsste durch Ersatz der Hardware-Schalter und Poti des Senders erfolgen können.

Die Steuerung hängt dann eher vom Budget und dem "Einlernen" ab.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Heinileini (18 Februar 2020)

brushless out runner DC motor:
Ich kenne keinen DC-Motor, der "brushless" arbeitet.
Gemeint ist m.E. damit ein DrehStromMotor, der mit einer entsprechenden, dazugehörenden Elektronik an einer GleichSpannung betrieben werden kann.
Die Eigenschaften und Möglichkeiten dieser Elektronik wären interessant/relevant.

RPM: 150kV:
RPM steht üblicherweise für "Revolutions Per Minute", also für eine Drehzahl.
Die Einheit "kV" (kiloVolt) erscheint mir daher äusserst unpassend!?

PS:
Ich hoffe, Du willst mit Deiner Mimik keine Lasten heben.
Bei einer SeilLänge von 1,1 km wohl auch eher unwahrscheinlich.
Wozu das konstante DrehMoment? Sind denn die sich daraus ergebenden Beschleunigungen und Geschwindigkeiten total irrelevant?


----------



## RGerlach (18 Februar 2020)

Die Komponenten kommen aus dem RC- Modellsport. 
In seinem Fall Auto bzw. Boote (laut Senderbeschreibung).
Die Angaben sind dort so üblich. 
Die Versorgungsspannung ist ein Vielfaches von 3,7V, was einer LiPo-Zelle entspricht.
Sein Motor kann maximal mit 14S -> 14 x 3,7V DC versorgt werden. 
Die Ansteuerung erfolgt durch den Regler, welcher seine Signale vom Empfänger per PWM erhält. Je nach Ausführung ist sogar Rück-Telemetrie dabei.


----------



## Heinileini (18 Februar 2020)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Die Angaben sind dort so üblich.


Ahhh! kV = kiloVelocity!?


----------



## RGerlach (18 Februar 2020)

Mal für Interessierte zur Info:
https://www.rc-modellbau-portal.de/index.php?threads/drehzahl-und-drehmoment-von-brushless-motoren.464/


----------



## Heinileini (18 Februar 2020)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Mal für Interessierte zur Info:


Danke!!! Damit konntest Du meinen KV-Faktor (KeinVerständnis-Faktor) erheblich reduzieren.


----------



## hello (18 Februar 2020)

*Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antwort!!!
*
Ja genau wie Sie sagen. Also wenn ich Sie richtig verstehe. 
Die  Funk-Bedienung soll die Steuerung ansprechen und die Steuerung dann je  nach Betriebsmodus den Drehmoment des Brushless Motor 's regeln und  Sensorwerte überwachen.
Die Flysky ist eine 2,4GHz Fernbedienung aus  dem Modellbau und wird eigentlich für RC- Autos und RC- Flugzeuge  verwendet. Alle o.A. Komponenten können getauscht werden wenn das die  Sache vereinfacht! 
Der Flysky- Sender/Empfänger  hat 6 Kanäle. 
Der Sender hat keine Poti-Eingänge (auch keinen Dateneingang) nur 6 PWM  Kanäle zw. 4,0V - 8,4V DC. (also nur Ausgänge!)  / Channel Data Parameters: *Median: 1500us, Range: 900~2100us
*
*




*
Je mehr ich darüber schreibe desto weniger glaube ich das die Fernbedienung überhaupt geeignet ist. 
Vielleicht  darf ich kurz die Hintergründe beschreiben. Ein Bekannter von mir hat  seinen Onkel beauftragt diese Winde zu bauen. Der besagte Onkel ist in  Rente, Elektro- Ingenieur und leidenschaftlicher Modellbauer. Die Winde  wurde eigentlich als funktionstüchtig und fertiggestellt an meinen  Bekannten verkauft. Leider stellte sich beim ersten Praxistest heraus  das sie nur theoretisch funktioniert. Die Elektrik ist für die Last wohl  richtig bemessen jedoch wurde auf eine Steuerung komplett verzichtet.  Allem Anschein nach sollte die Zugkraft über den Gashebel an der  Fernbedienung geregelt werden. Meiner Ansicht nach ist es nicht möglich  einen 9.8KW Motor mit 7500U/min mit dem Finger über einen Gashebel mit  ca. 1cm weg zu kontrollieren. Oder sehr optimistisch. Ich hab den  kompletten Metallrahmen erneuert (zu schwach) und anschließend alle  Kabel richtig verlegt da kein Kabel sauber Isoliert war bzw. die  richtige Länge hatte. Alle Kabel waren lose und so hab ich sie in einen  Schaltschrank verlegt, da die Apparatur eigentlich mobil sein sollte.  Ich übe normal mit Kleinspannung und nicht mit 52V/190A. Ich wollte nur  Ordnung in die Sache bringen. Zum krönenden Abschluß hat mein Bekannter  nach 3 Wochen die Geduld verloren und wollte sich selber darum kümmern.  Dabei blieb es auch und jetzt ist es eine Industrieruine. 

Für  mich zählt eigentlich nur das ich es schaffe diesen Regelkreis  aufzubauen. Im Prinzip reicht es mir wenn ich einen kleinen Motor mit  den genannten Optionen Steuern kann. 
Möglicherweise klingt das lächerlich aber ich würde es einfach gerne verstehen.
Wenn  mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann wie man eine elektronische  Lastüberwachung für einen Motor aufsetzt, wäre ich sehr dankbar! Sonst  muss ich evtl. jmd. die Garagentor- oder Aufzug Steuerung ausbauen
Das  Budget sollte sich möglichst im schmerzfreien Rahmen bewegen. Ich will  vorerst auch nur diese Steuerung probieren. Also am besten "BASIC /  DIN"  vergleichbare Programmierung in der größen Ordnung keine  Lebensaufgabe!

Dankeschön


----------



## winnman (18 Februar 2020)

Was soll das werden? Höhrt sich nach einer Startwinde für Modellsegler an.

Ich hab da mal was mit Flex und Stelltrafo gebaut, nix DC, nix Fernbedienung, hat aber super funktioniert.


----------



## hello (18 Februar 2020)

*Mit kV meinte der Hersteller sicher "(k)annst (v)erwenden"*


----------



## RGerlach (19 Februar 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte zuerst die Frage nach der Messwerterfassung geklärt werden.
Ein Regelkreis benötigt ja den Istwert der Regelgröße.
Die nächste Frage ist dann die Ansteuerung des Motors. 
Bei Brushless wird ohne den Regler nichts gehen und der benötigt ein PWM-Sollwertsignal. Da die Servos im Modellbau ein Null-Signal bei 1500µs haben, reden wir von einer sehr kurzen Zykluszeit. Deshalb ist der Empfänger als Mittler wahrscheinlich sinnvoll.
Gut ist, dass der Regler kein integriertes BEC hat.
Wenn die Komponenten fest stehen, dann kann die Steuerung/Regler bestimmt werden.
Ein Modellbau-Sender wird keine Schnittstelle für extern Signale besitzen. Mann müsste die vorhandenen Schalter/Geber zweckentfremden.


----------



## motiondet (20 Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich hab nicht soviel Wissen über die Modellbaukomponenten aber unter der Annahme das der Regler eine Drehzahlvorgabe in Form eines Analogsignals oder PWM Signals erhält würde ich folgenden Ansatz versuchen:
Einsatz eine Raspberry Pi, Arduino oder ähnlichem Controller Board.
Diese können PWM und Analogsignale für den Regler erzeugen und Analog und Digitalsignale einlesen.
An diesen würde ich den Regler, den Empfänger, Einen Stromsensor der in den Motorleitungen verbaut ist und einen rotatorischen Positionsgeber (entweder echter Encoder, ist allerdings nicht soo billig, oder einfach ne Lichtschranke mit einem Fähnchen pro Umdrehung.
Beispielprogramme welche man für diesen zweck erweitern/modifizieren kann gibt es ja in den entsprechenden Foren genug.

Damit würde ich die Lösung bezüglich Deiner Anforderung wie folgt sehen:


1. Der Motor soll eine exakte Zugkraft liefern die im Programm voreingestellt wird. Nicht die Drehzahl sondern der Drehmoment ist für mich wichtig!
Strom=Drehmoment, wenn also der Controller die Drehzahl basierend auf dem Motorstrom regelt sollte das passen.
2. Der Motor soll in 6 Betriebsarten laufen die einfach über die Fernbedinung zu wechseln sind
Der embedded Controller kann problemlos auf beliebige Signale vom Empfänger reagieren und entsprechend den Mode umschalten
4. Es muss die Möglichkeit gewährleistet sein das der Motor bei Überschreitung der Zugkraft Schnur ausgibt(die Drehrichtung ändert bzw. bremst um den konstanten Drehmoment zu erhalten)
Sollte bei geeigneter Programmierung auch machbar sein. 
5. Auf keinen Fall und zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Zugkraft überschritten wird
Da auf Strom geregelt auch OK. (Natürlich nicht innerhalb Millisekunden, aber praktisch sollte das OK sein)
6. die Steuerung fähig ist einen Seilabriß die Seillänge (Seilposition0-1100meter) und das Ende des Seils zu erkennen im optimalfall auch die Schnurspannung (Schnur lose-straff)
Seilabriss ist über den Strom detektierbar. Strom ~ Leerlaufstrom -> Seilriss, Strom steigt steil an -> Seil an Endanschlag, Schnurspannung : Ist doch gleich dem Drehmoment?
Für die Seilposition brauchts du noch einen Encoder, oder im einfachsten Fall eine Lichtschranke die Dir 1 Impuls pro Umdrehung gibt.
Da der Durchmesser der Seilrolle sich ja mit Menge des abgerollten Seils verändert würde ich die Anzahl der Umdrehungen für das Ausrollen für einige Längen messen und dies als Tabelle im Controller hinterlegen.
Somit kann der Controller aus den Umdrehungen die Seillängen berechnen. Je nach Typ der Umdrehungsmessung muss man nach Einschalten einmal referenzieren.
7. ein Abruch des Aufrollvorgangs problemlos über einen Tastendruck möglich ist
Kann im Programm berücksichtigt werden.
8. Im Programm die Option Stand-by bzw. Idle(1) jederzeit aktiviert/deaktiviert werden kann
Kann im Programm berücksichtigt werden.

3. Die Steuerung muss fähig sein im geringen Drehzahl Bereich (drezahl=1U/min Torque=max.) genau und rückelfrei zu arbeiten
100%ig ist das sicher nur mit einem Regelkreis im Regler umsetzbar. Der Umweg über einen Controller egal welcher art kostet halt Zeit. Ist aber wahrscheinlich mit der hier beschriebenen Lösung für den Zweck ausreichend.
9. Themperatur Überwachung / Spannungs Überwachung
Geht, aber nur mit zusätzlichen Sensoren

Gesamtkosten würde ich bei einfachem Positionssensor (Gabellichtschranke)und einfacher Strommessung bei <<100 EUR sehen.
Programmierung auf PI ist, für den Umfang der hier nötig ist, auch ohne großes Vorwissen machbar wenn man sich Beispiele für die Einzelaufgaben (PWM , Analogeingänge, Motorregelung) zusammensucht und prinzipiell gerne programmiert.

Achtung, die hier beschriebene Lösung habe ich mir in ner Viertelstunde aus den Fingern gesaugt. Es handelt sich also wie oben geschrieben um einen ANSATZ welcher durchaus in einigen Themen noch Optimierungsbedarf haben kann und in den Einzelheiten generell auch nochmal durchdacht werden müsste.


Ich hoffe aber er hilft trotzdem bei der Suche nach der passenden Lösung etwas weiter.
Viele Grüße
Detlef


----------



## RGerlach (20 Februar 2020)

Bei der Lösungsfindung sollte beachtet werden, das die Periodendauer der PWM am Regler-Sollwerteingang ca. 3ms beträgt und sehr wiederholgenau/stabil sein muss.
Meiner Meinung nach ist dafür ein Hardware-PWM-Generator notwendig.


----------



## motiondet (20 Februar 2020)

Wenn die Brushless Regler das so vorraussetzen ist das natürlich zu beachten.
Hardware PWM ist sicher der beste Vorschlag, wobei z.B. ein Arduino Due soweit ich weiß ein PWM module mit 1000 Hz in der MCU drin hat.
Vielleicht erfüllt das ja die Anforderungen des Reglers?
Wo finde ich den die genaue Eingangsspezifikation des Motorreglers? (oder hab ich die Datenblätter bzw. genaue Typenbezeichnung übersehen?)


----------



## RGerlach (20 Februar 2020)

Ich habe bis jetzt keine Angaben gefunden, wie das PWM-Signal für einen Brushless-Regler definiert ist. 
Alle PWM- Angaben beziehen sich auf Servos (hier nicht benötigt). 
Der TE hat noch Angaben für seinen Sender gemacht: PWM von *Median: 1500us, Range: 900~2100us
*Median ist die Null- oder 50 %- Stellung. 
Wenn die Periodendauer des Signals schwankt, dann wird sich das direkt auf die Drehzahl auswirken. Die Stellgeschwindigkeit dürfte recht hoch sein, da Lastschwankungen schnell ausgeregelt werden sollen.
Preiswert wird eine Lösung nicht sein und auch einiges an Probieren und Basteln erfordern.


----------



## motiondet (20 Februar 2020)

Ich habe mich mittlerweile mal etwas in das Thema PWM eingelesen und hab jetzt endlich kapiert dass es sich bei dem Steuersignal im Modellbau nicht um ein klassisches PWM (zur direkten Dosierung der Leistung) handelt sondern wohl um eine besondere Art, ein PPM Signal zur Übertragung von Steuerungsinformationen handelt.
Somit verstehe ich auch die Bedenken von HGerlach vollständig, denn zur Erzeugung dieses Signals benötigt man ja keine Auflösung von 1ms sondern je nach gewünschte "Feinfühligkeit" eine wesentlich geringere....   z.B. bei geforderter Geschwindigkeitsauflösung von 1%  eine PWM Auflösung von etwa 6µs (2100µs-1500µs)/100.
@ HGerlach: Ich hoffe ich hab mich da nicht verrechnet. Falls doch korrigiere mich...


Bin dann zwar  noch auf einen Artikel gestoßen der beschreibt wie man PPM für RC Modellbau mit einem Arduino erzeugen kann[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif] habe aber nicht den nötigen Background um zu beurteilen ob das Programm erlaubt das hier benötigte Signal zu generieren.

Sieht aber ganz gut aus denn es stehen Dinge im Programmcode die zu den Angaben des Empfängers oben passen:



[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]#define CHANNEL_DEFAULT_VALUE 1500  //set the default servo value[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]#define FRAME_LENGTH 22500  //set the PPM frame length in microseconds (1ms = 1000µs)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]change these values in your code (usually servo values move between 1000 and 2000)*/[/FONT]
[/FONT]
Vielleicht ist es ja wert mal reinzuschauen:  Suche nach "​[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Generate PPM signal with Arduino"​[/FONT]


----------



## Heinileini (20 Februar 2020)

motiondet schrieb:


> ... oder einfach ne Lichtschranke mit einem Fähnchen pro Umdrehung.


1 Fähnchen klingt nach Unwucht. Mit welcher maximalen Drehzahl müssen wir rechnen? Tatsächlich 7770/min?


> Der embedded Controller kann problemlos auf beliebige Signale vom Empfänger reagieren und entsprechend den Mode umschalten


Mein bisheriges Verständnis war, die SPS schaltet den Mode (im Wesentlichen die SollDrehmomentVorgabe) um und speist diese "irgendwie" in den Sender ein.
Könnte der Empfänger oder Controller denn so umprogrammiert werden, dass er die verschiedenen Modi "versteht" und interpretiert? Hatte ich in diesem Thread nicht etwas von schlechter bzw. fehlender Dokumentation gelesen?


> 4. Es muss die Möglichkeit gewährleistet sein das der Motor bei Überschreitung der Zugkraft Schnur ausgibt(die Drehrichtung ändert bzw. bremst um den konstanten Drehmoment zu erhalten)


Ooops! Die Drehrichtung ändert? Ich dachte es ginge um ein ZugSeil?


> Seilabriss ist über den Strom detektierbar. Strom ~ Leerlaufstrom -> Seilriss, Strom steigt steil an -> Seil an Endanschlag, Schnurspannung : Ist doch gleich dem Drehmoment?


SeilAbriss dürfte auch dazu führen, dass die Winde beschleunigt wird, um das Drehmoment aufrecht zu erhalten ... da geht's in Richtung "LeerlaufStrom" evtl. erst bei Annäherung an die maximale Drehzahl?
Eine DrehzahlÜberwachung sollte auch eingeplant werden.


> Somit kann der Controller aus den Umdrehungen die Seillängen berechnen. Je nach Typ der Umdrehungsmessung muss man nach Einschalten einmal referenzieren.


Referenzieren bedeutet hier wohl, per TastenDruck mitteilen, wenn das Seil völlig aufgerollt bzw. abgerollt ist?


> 7. ein Abruch des Aufrollvorgangs problemlos über einen Tastendruck möglich ist


Das Abbrechen per TastenDruck dürfte in der SPS problemlos machbar sein, aber mit welchen Problemen ist zu rechnen, wenn der Betrieb der Winde plötzlich gestoppt wird. Was hängt denn am Seil? Tatsächlich ein FlegelSieger?


> 3. Die Steuerung muss fähig sein im geringen Drehzahl Bereich (drezahl=1U/min Torque=max.) genau und rückelfrei zu arbeiten


Die RegelStrecke hat ja auch ein Bisschen Einfluss. Inwieweit kann die RegelStrecke, das Seil, etc. in Schwingungen geraten? Masse des Seils (immerhin > 1 km)?


> ... einfacher Strommessung ...


Wie einfach wäre einfach, wenn man's ein wenig konkretisiert? Bei Strömen von 0 bis immerhin 190 A? Bei "nur" 51,8 V BetriebsSpannung wird man vermutlich möglichst wenige mV SpannungsAbfall für die StromMessung opfern wollen? Shunt scheidet vermutlich aus? Gibt's bezahlbare oder gut nachbaubare Lösungen z.B. auf Basis von HallSensoren?


----------



## RGerlach (21 Februar 2020)

Wenn ein Arduino einen sehr schnellen Halbleiterausgang hat, dann kann die Signalgenerierung bestimmt damit gemacht werden. 
Es wird aber bestimmt ein schneller Optokoppler benötigt werden.
Damit können Sender und Empfänger entfallen.
Die Sensorik wird wohl etwas genauer als ein Fähnchen sein müssen.

Die Hauptfrage ist jetzt wohl: möchte der TE das Projekt nach diesen Informationen weiter verfolgen?

Eine zusätzliche Quelle kann das Forum RC-Network.de sein.


----------

